

Why Larry Page Is Stepping Away - jeo1234
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/why-larry-page-is-stepping-down?intcid=mod-latest

======
ArekDymalski
Just a piece of opinion. Here comes the essence of it:

"No doubt, there will be conspiracy theorists who seek to explain the move.
Some will say that it was his family, his health, his board, ambitious
employees. These musings are worthy of the shredder. The one theory that I
think is closest to the truth is that Larry Page suffered from Sergey Brin
envy."

